# Should Queensland go for Daylight Savings?



## slim6y (Apr 15, 2010)

Bligh says we should have a referendum on the subject... what do you say?


----------



## Vincey (Apr 15, 2010)

I think daylight savings in Australia is silly. If anything have it in winter, we get more than enough sun in summer. THe whole thing is stupid to me, just pointless confusion with "OH **** IM MEANT TO BE AT WORK"


----------



## NicG (Apr 15, 2010)

Of course you guys should! What the hell can you do with an hour of daylight between 4:30 & 5:30am that isn't going to be done better between 6:30 & 7:30pm?


----------



## slim6y (Apr 15, 2010)

In the tropics we have approximately 12 hour days already - sun rises at 6am and sets close to 7pm (I know, that's 13 hours - that's summer for us).

This happens pretty much for the entire year.

The shortest days the sun sets around 5pm and the longest around 7pm (give or take).

Daylight savings in the tropics will mean a late night for kiddies or more air conditioning use....

Daylight savings for EVERYONE means an hour less sleep in the morning!!!

I don't mind if it happens in the SE of Qld but not TFNQ!!


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 15, 2010)

HELL NO!! I adore my sleep, and HATE confusion... I don't want to be getting up an hour earlier for no real reason. I don't care what time I get home, NO to daylight savings!


----------



## gecko-mad (Apr 15, 2010)

Wish i didn't have it here. None of the reasons they use for day light savings are credible to me.


----------



## xterra (Apr 15, 2010)

Sunrise is the best time of day in qld to be out doing something before work. Temps are cool and less idiots to deal with. Why would you want to waste the best part of the day stuck in the office.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 15, 2010)

NO...I freakin hate daylight savings, I'm looking forward to it not being in Queensland when we move up


----------



## JungleRob (Apr 15, 2010)

herpsrule said:


> HELL NO!! I adore my sleep, and HATE confusion... I don't want to be getting up an hour earlier for no real reason. I don't care what time I get home, NO to daylight savings!


 
It would actually suit you better, think about it! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## slim6y (Apr 15, 2010)

I remember a city in the North Island of NZ decided against daylight savings - so as you entered the city during Daylight Savings time there was a big sign that said - "Slow Down - You're an Hour Early Anyway"


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Apr 15, 2010)

daylight savings is stupid, no state should be using it, it makes life confusing and hard!


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 15, 2010)

VinceFASSW said:


> I think daylight savings in Australia is silly. If anything have it in winter, we get more than enough sun in summer. THe whole thing is stupid to me, just pointless confusion with "OH **** IM MEANT TO BE AT WORK"



Hell yes! Couldn't have said it better! 
If anything, the rest of Australia needs to ditch it and come in line with Queensland!
IF we had Daylight Savings at all, why not in Winter when there would actually be some benefit?
I don't understand businesses who say it's hard to to cope with different time zones :? If THAT is hard, I would suggest you have more to worry about than what time the clock is set at.
I am a morning person anyway. And I can remember as a kid, having to go to bed in stinking hot daylight 
A big fat NO to Daylight Saving!!

I feel much better now, thanks :lol:


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Apr 15, 2010)

No way, I dont really get the idea behind it when we already have at least 12 hours of sun in summer anyway.

If you want more sunlight hours, try waking up an hour earlier...

Here we go again though with Anna Bligh trying to take the focus off her general incompetence with a debate about something that we don't need, and she is saying she will have a referendum over the whole thing. What a massive waste of money!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 15, 2010)

Cheyne_Jones said:


> No way, I dont really get the idea behind it when we already have at least 12 hours of sun in summer anyway.
> 
> If you want more sunlight hours, try waking up an hour earlier...
> 
> Here we go again though with Anna Bligh trying to take the focus off her general incompetence with a debate about something that we don't need, and she is saying she will have a referendum over the whole thing. What a massive waste of money!



Someone should link Anna to this site and thread then....

It's looking fairly unanimous (at the mo).

Nice work for the others with their reasoning - it all makes sense to NOT have Daylight Savings - it's a waste of an hour... And the remainder of the country should be pulled into line with NT, WA, and Qld (the Sunshine and the Smart State).


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Apr 15, 2010)

May aswell let her go on her mission to ruin Queensland and Australia bit by bit mate, it would be out of character for her to actually listen to whoever voted her in!

All we can hope for is she gets enough rope on an issue to hang herself and her party before we all stuffed.


----------



## Squinty (Apr 15, 2010)

I love daylight savings. Gives you time to do things outside when you get home from work. Qld, WA and the NT are behind the times.


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Apr 15, 2010)

We get more daylight hours than Adelaide up here anyway mate, still heaps of time to do stuff when you get home. The sun isnt down until about 7.30pm in summer on the Gold Coast, I dont see how another hour is going to benefit anyone.


----------



## cwtiger (Apr 15, 2010)

I totally agree we don't need daylight savings at all. It is hard enough in summer to get to sleep and get children to sleep. Let alone expecting them to go to bed when it is still light outside. NO to daylight savings. We have enough daylight summer especially to do all that needs to be done.


----------



## ShadowDragon (Apr 15, 2010)

For purely selfish reasons I vote yes, I have two strange kids who rise with the sun regardless of what time it is, but who are perfectly capable of going to sleep when the sun is still up in the evening, I hate 4.30am starts! :lol:


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 15, 2010)

Well.....if the idea was to side-track the state from what the issues really are, I'd say it's been a monumental success! 
A quick look on the Courier Mail website shows 544 comments....and counting....what a melt-down!


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 15, 2010)

comeon it would take queenslanders two months to work out which way to turn the clock


----------



## cactus2u (Apr 15, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> comeon it would take queenslanders two months to work out which way to turn the clock


 

haha Jealous of our laid back tropical paradise living are you lol
No need to rush things ......


----------



## cris (Apr 15, 2010)

I think daylight saving should be banned everywhere. Daylight saving as been linked with causing deaths due to lack of sleep while changing the time. Daylight is also over-rated, has anyone ever heard of electrical lighting? :lol:


----------



## Kitah (Apr 15, 2010)

No way should they change it! it seems stupid and a pointless- I see absolutely no benefits. as others have said, we already get plenty of daylight after work/uni/school to do things. And as Cris said, we have lighting if needed! 

If it ends up switching to having daylight savings here, I'll either be missing a lot of morning lectures, or have an accident driving or something.


----------



## jessb (Apr 15, 2010)

Kitah said:


> If it ends up switching to having daylight savings here, I'll either be missing a lot of morning lectures, or have an accident driving or something.


 
ummm yeah, it's REALLY not that complicated... :?


----------



## Joemal (Apr 15, 2010)

How many times do we have to have polls and referendums .It has been voted down before and no doubt will again .The majority of Queenslanders don't want it .


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 15, 2010)

I love it. Bring on daylight savings.


----------



## Kitah (Apr 15, 2010)

jessb said:


> ummm yeah, it's REALLY not that complicated... :?



Thanks for implying I'm an idiot. 

What I mean is that I cannot cope with mornings as it is, as my 'internal body clock' is simply messed up. Regardless of the time, I will not be able to safely get up earlier, or go to sleep earlier. Say what you like about routines etc, but it doesn't work. So, if I were to drive daily on, say, 3hrs of sleep? I personally wouldn't consider that safe.

However, its not supposed to be a discussion about sleep.... Personally I still don't think we need daylight savings up here- there's plenty of daylight before + after work (uni, school, whatever) to get anything done, and the temperature doesn't vary that much within an hour...


----------



## inthegrass (Apr 15, 2010)

there is nothing wrong with NORMAL time, no daylight saving.
cheers


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 15, 2010)

I agree, Kitah, that the extra time didn't mean much to me in my school/uni days, either. Little bit different when you work at least a 10-12hr day away from home every day, and no time to exercise, relax, walk the dogs in the daylight....


----------



## slim6y (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow - some of you guys live on a different planet....

Kristy - what do you do during 'normal' hours - hibernate??? 

Brisbane's longest day: Sun rises 4:50am and sets 6:43pm - so do you really work a 14 hour day on the 22nd of December?

Not to mention it'll still be light at 7:43pm!!!

You'd be crazy to want to see that any different - I think personally that's extremely reasonable given the subtropical climate of Brisbane... And there should be NO reason to vote for Daylight Savings.

For the FNQers:

Townsville:

Sunrises at 5:32am and sets at 6:50pm

Cairns:

Sunrises at 5:41 and sets at 6:50pm

There is NOTHING unreasonable with those times!!!!

(all times are the longest day - 22nd December)


----------



## bigi (Apr 15, 2010)

i love daylight savings, mind you i left Qld for Melbourne 12 years ago or so.

By memory there was a referendum in Queensland back in early to mid 90's and all you banana benders voted not to have it. So you have had your say, got what you wanted so stop ya complaining.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 15, 2010)

bigi said:


> i love daylight savings, mind you i left Qld for Melbourne 12 years ago or so.
> 
> By memory there was a referendum in Queensland back in early to mid 90's and all you banana benders voted not to have it. So you have had your say, got what you wanted so stop ya complaining.



Eh????

Bligh says we've NEVER voted on it before (ahem - is Bligh lying? :shock: )

Bligh also says we need to REVOTE - yes... Time to referendum this....

So we haven't had our say and we're not complaining yet... This poll is merely set up to point out something fairly obvious... Queenslanders DO NOT want Daylight Savings - plain and simple - referendum not required!


----------



## cris (Apr 15, 2010)

jessb said:


> ummm yeah, it's REALLY not that complicated... :?



Do you condone the deaths contributed to daylight saving? 

Do you simply think everyone should just get over some stupid reason to change the time suddenly for whingers? If the whingers changed their work hours it would solve lots of traffic problems.

On a less serious note it reminds me of a story of someone working in a government departement who changed to metric time(10 hour days) to play a prank on some poor old bludger :lol:


----------



## bigi (Apr 15, 2010)

slim6y said:


> Eh????
> 
> Bligh says we've NEVER voted on it before (ahem - is Bligh lying? :shock: )
> 
> ...


 
yeh, i wasnt having a go about complaining to anyone, just tongue in cheek, i am pretty sure they did have a referedum in mid to early 90's, and the little misses, thinks they did too, but as the wife says Bligh has probably checked the records and i have not.


----------



## MatE (Apr 15, 2010)

Glad its over for the year sick of getting up in the dark,now im coming home in the dark lol.
We have enough light in summer.


----------



## bigi (Apr 15, 2010)

i thought i was loosing my mind for a minute so i did a google, there was a referendum in 1992, by Queenslanders and it was not instated. Refer here, Ministerial Media Statements

so my first statement stands, lol stop ya complaining


----------



## Kitah (Apr 15, 2010)

slim6y said:


> Eh????
> 
> Bligh says we've NEVER voted on it before (ahem - is Bligh lying? :shock: )



A politician, lie? :shock: They'd never do such a thing! Nor would they ever risk having no idea about past votes etc (they study it all before becoming a politician, right?), and nor would they ever let things 'slip their mind! :lol:


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 15, 2010)

slim6y said:


> Eh????
> 
> Bligh says we've NEVER voted on it before (ahem - is Bligh lying? :shock: )



Please read what she said before whining about something that may not happen and won't affect you anyhow.


*"Qlders have never had a say on daylight saving in SEQ only, a split time zone*, maybe we should consider-what do you think?''

Premier Anna Bligh suggests daylight saving referendum via Twitter | Herald Sun



cris said:


> Do you condone the deaths contributed to daylight saving?


 Proof please


----------



## cris (Apr 15, 2010)

Fuscus said:


> Proof please



Seen it on TV, must be true. Was related to some study on sleeping and health rather than diverting attention from political issues in Qld though.


----------



## NicG (Apr 15, 2010)

slim6y said:


> Brisbane's longest day: Sun rises 4:50am and sets 6:43pm



You've just made my point for me! How can an hour of daylight between 4:50am and 5:50am be of more use to the average person than an hour of daylight between 6:43pm and 7:43pm?

If it was up to me, Melbourne would have daylight saving for every month except the 3 winter months.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 15, 2010)

Fuscus said:


> Please read what she said before whining about something that may not happen and won't affect you anyhow.
> 
> 
> *"Qlders have never had a say on daylight saving in SEQ only, a split time zone*, maybe we should consider-what do you think?''
> ...



Sorry - you're right - it was a 'split' time zone that we never decided on before hand... And yes, it won't affect me directly... But indirectly it will...

While we're on time zone differences - then why don't we have the long school holidays here in June/July and only 2 weeks in Christmas when it's the wet season and not much fun anyway!

As for whining -  It's my god given right to dislike the possibility of Daylight Savings anywhere... I got a memo from god telling me this!

If we got the sun to rise at 5:50am instead of 4:50am then somewhere - somehow, someone must lose an hour of sleep... Or... they lose an hour in the night...

Your body doesn't just all of a sudden change and adjust - it's quite a shock for it... Eventually - after the clock has 'sprung' forward an hour you'll get used to it - maybe 3 months down the track... maybe more... Just in time for the clock to 'fall' back an hour....

Cows (for milking) won't accept the change - so farmers deliberately won't change their clocks...

It seems to me - that the hours between 4:50 - 6:50 is best suited for sleeping - not sunlight... and the hours between 6:43 and 7:43 are still LIGHT!!! Why make it light till 8:43 when 9 year olds should be in bed getting ready to get up an hour earlier...

I think you made the point for me NicG


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 16, 2010)

slim6y said:


> Sorry - you're right - it was a 'split' time zone that we never decided on before hand... And yes, it won't affect me directly... But indirectly it will...


So you'll complain about DST in Tasmania too?


slim6y said:


> While we're on time zone differences - then why don't we have the long school holidays here in June/July and only 2 weeks in Christmas when it's the wet season and not much fun anyway!


This is a straw man argument - rabbiting on about some unrelated issue as if it is relevant



slim6y said:


> As for whining -  It's my god given right to dislike the possibility of Daylight Savings anywhere... I got a memo from god telling me this!


This God person has a lot to answer for, she is constantly telling people to interfere in other people lives



slim6y said:


> If we got the sun to rise at 5:50am instead of 4:50am then somewhere - somehow, someone must lose an hour of sleep... Or... they lose an hour in the night...


Your not very good at maths are you. If you go to bed an hour "earlier" then you wake up an hour earlier. Amount of sleep lost - ZERO.


slim6y said:


> Your body doesn't just all of a sudden change and adjust - it's quite a shock for it... Eventually - after the clock has 'sprung' forward an hour you'll get used to it - maybe 3 months down the track... maybe more... Just in time for the clock to 'fall' back an hour....


Having lived through many a DST change I know that that is just not true. The first and second mornings are a bit difficult but thats it. Also it seems to me that the notion that we should keep the same timetable in summer as we do in winter is more than a bit idiotic. I know if we have DST it will be easier for me to get up at dawn to go herping and it would be easier for me to be at my herping grounds at dusk



slim6y said:


> Cows (for milking) won't accept the change - so farmers deliberately won't change their clocks...


so - the truck that picks up the milk is what is affected not the cows. Of course the southern farmers have been coping with it for years, obviously they are much smarter than their QLD breathern.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 16, 2010)

Fuscus said:


> So you'll complain about DST in Tasmania too?
> 
> *Coming from the land where Daylight Savings covers an entire country except one Northland town - I complain on the basis it affects me similar to the way it probably affects 1000s (if not millions) of people. While I won't attempt to make a change - I'm happy to voice my opinion on my soap box and for those who wish to listen may choose to do so or may choose to argue or may choose to ignore. The same things go for many of the world's peoples.... After all opinions are like bum holes... Everyone has one!*
> 
> ...



Well, votes - although not as high as anticipated - clearly state Queenslanders do NOT want DST!

I think that's enough of that


----------



## NicG (Apr 16, 2010)

slim6y said:


> If we got the sun to rise at 5:50am instead of 4:50am then somewhere - somehow, someone must lose an hour of sleep... Or... they lose an hour in the night...
> 
> Your body doesn't just all of a sudden change and adjust - it's quite a shock for it... Eventually - after the clock has 'sprung' forward an hour you'll get used to it - maybe 3 months down the track... maybe more... Just in time for the clock to 'fall' back an hour....
> 
> It seems to me - that the hours between 4:50 - 6:50 is best suited for sleeping - not sunlight... and the hours between 6:43 and 7:43 are still LIGHT!!! Why make it light till 8:43 when 9 year olds should be in bed getting ready to get up an hour earlier...



Most of what you're saying here is so illogical and/or contradictory to your original statement [sunrise at 4:50am, sunset at 6:43] that I can only assume that you're deliberately trying to wind me up. But just in case you're serious ...

- Yes, 4:50 to 5:50am is best suited for sleeping, so what's the point in it being daylight? In fact, it could be easily argued that it's counter-productive.

- 6:43 + 1hr = 7:43pm, which would be the new sunset time (on the longest day). This hour of light could be used all manner of after work outdoor activities (eg cricket-training), most of which burn more calories than those inspired by darkness (eg tv watching).

- Those of us that travel a lot for work (or any other reason) to the different timezones in Australia know that it only takes a couple of days at most to adjust to the new timezone.

The one thing that I will concede is that FNQ is quite different from SEQ. It's unfortunate that the state lines were formed in a mostly vertical fashion instead of horizontally.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 16, 2010)

NicG said:


> Most of what you're saying here is so illogical and/or contradictory to your original statement [sunrise at 4:50am, sunset at 6:43] that I can only assume that you're deliberately trying to wind me up. But just in case you're serious ...
> 
> - Yes, 4:50 to 5:50am is best suited for sleeping, so what's the point in it being daylight? In fact, it could be easily argued that it's counter-productive.
> 
> ...



No - not a wind up  

(I had written a real nice explanation below - but I timed out - sorry - not writing again).

It involved air conditioning, Earlier nights for kiddies and the wider use of daylight hours by the masses....

But the real suggestion comes from the votes above.... So far they're suggesting anti DST.


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 16, 2010)

this is all a cover up so bannana benders dont have to count backwards


----------



## slim6y (Apr 16, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> this is all a cover up so bannana benders dont have to count backwards



Not as bad as thinking you've not lost an hour... Hmmmmmm

"Spring Forward......"

"Fall Back....."

But then, I only live in Queensland


----------



## slim6y (Apr 16, 2010)

The Courier Mail is painting a different picture to APS - maybe a larger amount of votes - but to prove I am unbiased:

Would you support daylight saving in southeast Queensland?
Yes = 53.88% (2415 votes)
No = 46.12% (2067 votes)

But for:
Do you want a referendum on daylight saving for south-east Queensland?
Yes = 46.42% (5281 votes)
No = 53.58% (6095 votes)

So - daylight savings should come in but not be given the chance to be voted out in a referendum....

Intriguing....

Read it all here Daylight saving split-zone proposal divides Queensland | Courier Mail


----------



## herptrader (Apr 16, 2010)

Are Queenslanders still worried about:


Their curtains fading more
Morning erections occurring later in the day
The cows getting confused
Surely it is time the east coast got itself into alignment!


----------



## NicG (Apr 16, 2010)

slim6y said:


> So - daylight savings should come in but not be given the chance to be voted out in a referendum....



Naturally. The general public (as a whole) are uninformed morons and are always scared of change. Rather than learning about an issue and making an informed decision, they choose the 'better the devil you know' viewpoint. This is best demonstrated by the fact that we couldn't even vote to make ourselves a republic!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 16, 2010)

NicG said:


> Naturally. The general public (as a whole) are uninformed morons and are always scared of change. Rather than learning about an issue and making an informed decision, they choose the 'better the devil you know' viewpoint. This is best demonstrated by the fact that we couldn't even vote to make ourselves a republic!



Very valid point - but not all morons are ill-informed...

I was asking people about the earlier referendum on daylight savings - and they said the questions were so difficult to understand and in some cases were so irrelevant it was impossible to work out what exactly they were voting for....

When it comes to daylight savings - the advantages/disadvantages are not 'catastrophic' - but for the majority - they are a disturbance to everyday life - in one way or another - whether it be negative or positive.

I never knew there were 'deaths' associated with DST - and it was seen on TV!!! It must be true!

However, I physically did not enjoy DST.

If you read the news paper article I posted earlier - farmers do have issues in the non-DST zones.

So it's not all ill informed at all... It's people's 'feelings'.

If they don't want DST they - whether informed or not - can make their own judgements.

For somethings (I can go off topic here but i won't) - I agree - ill-information, a lack of research and poor decision making will mean referendums are useless - and what's best for the public should be just introduced.

But for DST - there is no best/worst - it's just an annoying (for many) pointless change that will have little to no benefits either way.

Referendum acceptable


----------



## NicG (Apr 16, 2010)

Has anyone ever wondered why DST in it's original form (circa 1990 say) only had Australia in DST for (less than) 5 months of the year, yet we changed at the same time as the rest of the world? This means that the Northern Hemisphere, who run the world, got 7+ months of daylight savings. Do you think that they would implement anything that would disadvantage them? We only used to change at the same time because it was deemed easier to handle one 2 hour change (for international dealings), rather than staggered 1 hour changes.

In recent times, we've extended the finishing time to the end of March and Tasmania have been smart enough to include October now. But the US have also increased their DST by a further month, which apparently saves their economy billions by better utilizing the daylight hours. Admittedly, I think their major cost saving was heating, which is not as relevant here in Australia, but the lighting scenario is still significant.

There is no doubt that DST becomes less relevant, the further north you go in Australia. However, when you compare Brisbane to Melbourne, the sun rises earlier since they are further east, so this compensates for their northern location. As you continue to travel north to FNQ, the coastline veers to the west, thus making DST less of a necessity and more of a 'personal opinion'.

The question (should) then become: in the interests of the bulk of the QLD population, does FNQ get 'sacrificed' for the sake of keeping the state as one, or does this proposed split go through?


----------



## Snowman (Apr 16, 2010)

whats to say daylight savings isn't the correct time and we are running an hour fast all the time?


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 16, 2010)

herptrader said:


> Are Queenslanders still worried about:
> 
> 
> Their curtains fading more
> ...



Actually if the sun comes up an hour later wouldn't the curtains fade less?


----------



## slim6y (Apr 16, 2010)

NicG - if there really is a huge saving in the most densely populated areas of Australia - then I am all for it...

Especially considering most of the electricity generated comes from coal fired power stations - so it'll have to be good for the environment - but... I'd like to see the stats there... Because lighting makes up only a tiny fraction of our electricity consumption and most houses are so poorly designed for light and heat that they'd require light on even if it was midday!!! 

But - if there is a genuine saving and an overall gain for the environment I'd say GO FOR IT!

I somehow just can't see it in Australia.

I'd be pretty unhappy if the SEQ area got DST... But I wouldn't complain if more people voted it in than didn't.

If there really is an economical saving (and thus an environmental one) then it is poorly advertised and needs to be promoted.

Either way - I think if it went to referendum, it would not be voted in.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 16, 2010)

We all know Queenslanders are a backward bunch  Yeah it's far too confusing for everyone up there! Even the cows don't understand! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 16, 2010)

slim6y said:


> Either way - I think if it went to referendum, it would not be voted in.


 Unfortunately, I have to agree with you there. But we can hope.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 16, 2010)

Fuscus said:


> Unfortunately, I have to agree with you there. But we can hope.



Do you not find me agreeable? I'm so offended :cry:

Was it the comment about us losing the hour when we put our clocks forward? Because I can take it back if you want... it's all not true... We don't lose an hour... We gain a lifetime of gratitude


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 16, 2010)

My opinion : I would rather sleep in the morning and go to bed later, then have to get up in the morning and go to bed earlier... That's what my vote is, no to daylight savings because I love my sleep!! Also, I stay up later some nights due to study.. And if I have to get up an hour earlier in the morning, then I do lose sleep!!! Simple. I love sleep. No daylight savings!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 16, 2010)

herpsrule said:


> My opinion : I would rather sleep in the morning and go to bed later, then have to get up in the morning and go to bed earlier... That's what my vote is, no to daylight savings because I love my sleep!! Also, I stay up later some nights due to study.. And if I have to get up an hour earlier in the morning, then I do lose sleep!!! Simple. I love sleep. No daylight savings!



Just that first night - losing that 1 hour is enough... The first night clocks go forward at 2am to 3pm and magically the time fairies just take that hour away - you become instantly an hour older...

Time fairies come back in late March and give you back the hour....

I'm yet to see evidence of an advantage for DST that would suggest the requirement for SEQ to turn the clocks forward an hour.

Here's a list of countries that do NOT adopt DST in their zones (reasons unknown, but in some cases I'm not sure they even have clocks).

These countries or regions do not use daylight saving time (anymore):

* Algeria
* Angola
* Benin
* Botswana
* Burkina Faso
* Burundi
* Cameroon
* Cape Verde
* Central African Republic
* Chad
* Comoros
* Democratic Republic of Congo
* Djibouti
* Equatorial Guinea
* Eritrea
* Ethiopia
* Gabon
* Gambia
* Ghana
* Guinea
* Guinea-Bissau
* Ivory Coast
* Kenya
* Lesotho
* Liberia
* Libya
* Madagascar
* Malawi
* Mali
* Mauritania
* Mauritius
* Mayotte
* Namibia
* Niger
* Republic of the Congo
* Rwanda
* Saint Helena
* São Tomé and Príncipe
* Senegal
* Seychelles
* Sierra Leone
* South Africa
* Sudan
* Swaziland
* Tanzania
* Togo
* Tunisia
* Uganda
* Zambia
* Zimbabwe
* Colombia
* Guyana
* Peru
* Venezuela
* The following states of Brazil: Acre, Alagoas, Amapá, Amazonas, Bahia, Ceará, Maranhão, Pará, Paraíba, Pernambuco, Piauí, Rio Grande do Norte, Rondônia, Roraima, Sergipe, and Tocantins.
The People's Republic of China experimented with DST from 1986, but abandoned DST from 1992 onwards. The PRC now uses one time zone (UTC+8) for the whole country.
Iraq has not observed DST since 2008
Hong Kong used DST beginning in 1948, but abandoned it from 1980 onwards.
The Republic of India used Daylight Saving Time (DST) briefly during wartime. Currently, India does not observe DST.
*The Council on Economic and Fiscal Policy is expected to propose that the Japanese government begin studying DST in an attempt to help combat global warming. The former Japanese PM Shinzo Abe made a significant effort to introduce daylight saving time, but was ultimately unsuccessful. However, it is not clear that DST would conserve energy in Japan. A 2007 simulation estimated that introducing DST to Japan would increase energy use in Osaka residences by 0.13%, with a 0.02% saving due to lighting more than outweighed by a 0.15% increase due to cooling costs; the simulation did not examine non-residential buildings.*
Kazakhstan made a decision to stop observing DST in 2005, citing health complications as well as lowered productivity and a lack of economic benefits.
Kyrgyzstan voted to stop observing DST in 2005 and remain on UTC+6 as Standard Time (which used to be Kyrgyzstan Summer Time), thus still saving energy.
Malaysia used DST from January 1, 1933, but discontinued in December 31, 1981 to replace Malaysian Standard Time.
Pakistan cancelled DST.
* Afghanistan
* Bahrain
* Bhutan
* Brunei
* Cambodia
* China
* East Timor
* Georgia
* Hong Kong
* India
* Indonesia
* Iraq
* Japan
* Kazakhstan
* Kuwait
* Kyrgyzstan
* Laos
* Macau
* Maldives
* Malaysia
* Mongolia
* Myanmar
* Nepal
* North Korea
* Oman
* Papua New Guinea
* Philippines
* Qatar
* Saudi Arabia
* Singapore
* Taiwan
* Tajikistan
* Thailand
* Turkmenistan
* United Arab Emirates
* Uzbekistan
* Vietnam
* Yemen
South Korea does not currently use DST - but may implement it this year.
Iceland, observing UTC all year round despite being at a longitude which would indicate UTC-1, the country may be thought of as being on continuous DST. Iceland's high latitude means that sunset and sunrise times change by many hours over the year, and the effect of changing the clock by one hour would, in comparison, be small.
Hawaii has never observed daylight saving time under the Uniform Time Act, having opted out of the Act's provisions in 1967
The New Zealandic dependencies of Cook Islands, Tokelau and Niue do not maintain DST.
All U.S. insular territories with civilian government in Oceania, American Samoa, Guam, and the Northern Mariana Islands lie in the tropics, and do not observe DST.

The interesting one is Japan that cited using more energy during DST than the preferred less!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 16, 2010)

I was so busy copying the text, I never saw this picture!!!







If you haven't worked it out for yourselves:

Blue = DSTZ - current
Orange = Once was a DSTZ not now!!!
Red = Never had DST


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 16, 2010)

slim6y said:


> I was so busy copying the text, I never saw this picture!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've just shown me that most of the civilized world has daylight savings


----------



## slim6y (Apr 16, 2010)

Are you calling SA and TAS civilised??? You're kidding right?

It also shows you where the largest populations are, the strongest military is there is NO DST!

I still don't get the point you make Mr Red


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 16, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> You've just shown me that most of the civilized world has daylight savings


 
New Zealand? :?


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 16, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> New Zealand? :?



i never said it was perfect lol


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 16, 2010)

http://ajph.aphapublications.org/cgi/reprint/85/1/92.pdf
http://www1.eere.energy.gov/ba/pba/pdfs/epact_sec_110_edst_report_to_congress_2008.pdf


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 16, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> New Zealand? :?



What are you saying!? Haha

I really don't care what happens, no daylight savings is good for the minority that start work at sunrise because of the number that's attached to it. Otherwise the majority of Qld'ers lose an hour of daylight.
I have grown up in an area where it get's dark at 9pm in summer, and it makes you feel as though there is more hours in the day. For those whinging that live in the tropics, it doesn't make a difference at all, it's hot 24/7 and an hour won't make a difference.
I really don't care what happens, I have experienced both sides of it, just so you know before you attack me.


----------



## Gekambi (Apr 17, 2010)

Daylight savings is stupid really. All it does is throw everyone outa wack. So i personally want to vote to get rid of it in NSW and such places.
Good research there slim6y.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 17, 2010)

Fuscus said:


> http://ajph.aphapublications.org/cgi/reprint/85/1/92.pdf
> http://www1.eere.energy.gov/ba/pba/pdfs/epact_sec_110_edst_report_to_congress_2008.pdf



One hour extra darkness in the morning - they say typically isn't as busy as the one hour gained in the afternoon....

I'd contest that from personal experience - where it takes me 35 minutes to get to work and only 30 minutes to get home - on exactly the same roads but opposite direction.

However, there is some reality behind this discovery - as it has LONG been noted that more fatal crashes occur at the busiest times of the day... Which quite often happen to be dawn and dusk.

But the data appears unfair when I read several states were excluded from the study because they do NOT have DST... So where is the control???

Although not a bad thing, the data is quite old in the first paper - and should really be re-studied to include non daylight savings time states. Or perhaps should be conducted in Australia (if it hasn't already) - this is something that should be advertised should it be proved to be advantageous.

The power saving is so minute - but it is there! I think that's also an important one.

However one study you've shown here is in the USA - the other being in Japan shows the opposite.

So it's even at the moment.

Two good papers - but I am not convinced yet that DST would be an advantage for areas below the tropics of Australia.

But those two reasons - a saving in electricity and a lowering of the road toll would be enough for me to sway my opinion should there be good enough and recent enough data to prove the association.


----------



## caustichumor (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Snowman (Apr 17, 2010)

I’d rather live in anyone of those Blue countries any day.. Looks like 3rd world countries don't do it at all.... Are we a third world country? It makes sense that the less educated people can't grasp the concept of daylight savings..

Just messing with ya... Wanted to throw some fuel on the fire.... 

But really you are either for or against and you cant make the other see reason... I love it. I get up at 5:20 everyday anyway. But to have an extra hour to windsurf or play outside is awesome. The only real argument against is that you want it to get darker quicker. No other argument agains makes sense at all. Tme is man made. We say that 12am is 12am. We must be the only species in the world who doesn't go by sun up to sundown.... Might as well be arguing if may should be called june IMO. 
It's one hour or sixty minutes if you will... Big deal......


----------



## caustichumor (Apr 17, 2010)

Snowman said:


> Id rather live in anyone of those Blue countries anyday.. Looks like 3rd world countries don't do it at all.... Are we a third world country?



I didn't know that third world countries were based on time disparities in summer? I always thought it had something to do with quality of life and industry?


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 17, 2010)

It's a one hour change twice a year,big deal.The excuses against it are a great laugh though.Body clock out of wack lol.

I guess no one in Qld does shiftwork or never stays up an hour or so later than usual because it would take them too long to get over it etc


----------



## Snowman (Apr 17, 2010)

caustichumor said:


> I didn't know that third world countries were based on time disparities in summer? I always thought it had something to do with quality of life and industry?


I was merely stating the obvious.. that most thrid world countries are non daylaight savings countries. Never mentioned that they were 3rd world because they do that!? Are you from a third world country LOL 
The green are considered third world on google.... However this does show a correlation between education and daylight savings.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 17, 2010)

ramsayi said:


> it's a one hour change twice a year,big deal.the excuses against it are a great laugh though.body clock out of wack lol.
> 
> I guess no one in qld does shiftwork or never stays up an hour or so later than usual because it would take them too long to get over it etc


 

agree!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 17, 2010)

"Sleep experts and the research they cite does indeed point to certain dangers. On average, it's estimated that people go to work or school on the first Monday of Daylight Saving after sleeping 40 fewer minutes than normal. And recent studies have found there's a higher risk of heart attacks, traffic accidents and workplace injuries on the first Monday of Daylight Saving. It's hard to find any aspect of health untouched by sleep, says Ronald D. Chervin, M.D., a professor of neurology at the University of Michigan and director of U-M's Sleep Disorders Center, in a recent press release. The brain of a person who does not get enough sleep--in quality and in quantity--is unable to operate efficiently. Health, emotions, memory and more are affected. It's enough to make you want to go to bed early, isn't it?"


----------



## slim6y (Apr 17, 2010)

So to verify in two articles:

"A recent study found that incidences of heart attacks increased significantly for the first three week days after the transition to daylight saving time in the spring. In contrast, there were fewer incidences of heart attacks after the transition from daylight saving to standard time in the autumn. The study found that the most plausible explanation for the findings is the adverse effect of sleep deprivation on cardiovascular health.

Moreover, the study reported that transitions into daylight saving time could disrupt chronobiologic rhythms and influence the duration and quality of sleep, which lasts for many days after the shifts. According to the researchers, the study also provides a possible explanation for heart attacks most commonly occurring on Mondays. This study, titled Shifts to and from Daylight Saving Time and Incidence of Myocardial Infarction, was conducted by Imre Janszky and Rickard Ljungand and was published in The New England Journal of Medicine on October 30, 2008."

So body clock or none.... This is a true and serious issue.

They also say that shift workers are far more prone to cancers and heart attacks because of their unusual working hours.... So toughing it out is 'ok'.... But in reality we're a diurnal creature that has extended their night time by the use of electric lighting - another thing that has apparently recently been indicated in cancers!


----------



## Snowman (Apr 17, 2010)

LOL but we're talking about 60 minutes aren't we? my sleep varies more than an hour all the time. Especially if I watch a movie or something. ........ I love how passionate people are though... Wait a sec while I go grab some more wood....


----------



## slim6y (Apr 17, 2010)

This reinforced my stance on no daylight savings....

But - as with ANY 'issue' environmental or not... there's always positives and negatives - for me the negatives outweigh the positives and thus should also be included in the studies that Fuscus put forward earlier.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 17, 2010)

Snowman said:


> LOL but we're talking about 60 minutes aren't we? my sleep varies more than an hour all the time. Especially if I watch a movie or something. ........ I love how passionate people are though... Wait a sec while I go grab some more wood....





I love it... but... at the same time I think you're going to need even more wood...

We don't need to change our daylight hours up here because of the tropical conditions - we have 10 - 14 hour days for the entire year... So it doesn't affect me... So the fact I am actually against DST must have some reason... Hell... Even if you say it's just an hour... that's exactly what I say! It is just an hour - so why bother.... 

It's not a passion - but more a relief to see that we can divide our selves into DSTL and DSTH (lovers and haters) there doesn't seem to be many in the middle where it doesn't affect them.

The positives are awesome in some cases...

The negatives are detrimental in others...

Medical studies are done... so there must be some significance....

Energy studies are done - so again some significance...

But the real answer will lie in a referendum... What people want - whether informed or not...

And right now - we're pretty much split right down the middle... Is it that bad to know that there's a 50/50 split in the argument? 

I don't think so - I think it's healthy and normal... 

So it is - Just an hour - so what's the fuss (either way)


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 17, 2010)

I think we should just cut Qld loose from the rest of the country.Kick them out basically lol.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 17, 2010)

Ramsayi said:


> I think we should just cut Qld loose from the rest of the country.Kick them out basically lol.



And the NT and WA - don't forget - they're also all opposed 

But if you do float us off - can you please take Anna Bligh - she'd be good for NSW or Vic!


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 17, 2010)

Ramsayi said:


> I think we should just cut Qld loose from the rest of the country.Kick them out basically lol.



I'll second that motion. Gotta be the quickest way to raise the average IQ in this country 

they should also stop wearing their grandmothers underpants and harden the .. up. Its one hour of sleep, wooppeee


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Apr 17, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> I'll second that motion. Gotta be the quickest way to raise the average IQ in this country


 Well with NSW still intact I doubt you'll succeed in that.


I personally don't care either way. Doesn't effect me.


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 17, 2010)

if i have to have stupid daylight saveings here just because through summer and spring we have light from 5-6am till 8:30-9 pm then so should everybody else


----------



## slim6y (Apr 17, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> I'll second that motion. Gotta be the quickest way to raise the average IQ in this country
> 
> they should also stop wearing their grandmothers underpants and harden the .. up. Its one hour of sleep, wooppeee



Bahahahahahaha!!!

Sure, we can harden up - well.. Hmmmm let's see - who won the SoO last year... oh... the cane toads.... Who will win it this year.... Oh the cane toads.....

That's because our boys don't need to re-adjust for some nancy pamby hour that someone in Canberra dictated you needed.... 

At least in Qld we won't let Canberra dictate our time - we'll leave it as it is - if it ain't broke don't fix it!

A referendum will show that Qlders do not want DST - and more so because it's just an hour - so we did harden the stuff up!!!

Now if Bligh would go and... something that rhymes Bligh!


----------



## Pythonking (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm happy the way it is and I couldn't agree more with ramsayi qld needs to be cut loose.. Now only if we could stop all those Welshmen coming up to bend our bananas.


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 17, 2010)

Pythonking said:


> I'm happy the way it is and I couldn't agree more with ramsayi qld needs to be cut loose.. Now only if we could stop all those Welshmen coming up to bend our bananas.



Most people only head up north to die...........Qld aint called Gods waiting room for nothing! :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Apr 17, 2010)

Ramsayi said:


> Most people only head up north to die...........Qld aint called Gods waiting room for nothing! :lol:



But at least they get to do it with dignity and without losing an hour of their life to some cockabully scheme thought up by politicians who know how to waste time more efficiently... Just move the clock forward an hour!


----------



## Magpie (Apr 17, 2010)

I've been saving my daylight for years, decades even. I think I have around 18 weeks saved up so far.


----------



## cris (Apr 17, 2010)

Ramsayi said:


> I think we should just cut Qld loose from the rest of the country.Kick them out basically lol.



Great idea, but you have to take the Bligh government down to your lower level. We can then offically treat 'mexicans' as invaders and block them at the border.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 17, 2010)

cris said:


> Great idea, but you have to take the Bligh government down to your lower level. We can then offically treat 'mexicans' as invaders and block them at the border.



The good news is - Qld can survive without ACT... but ACT can not survive without QLD...

If ACT can't survive - it's like cutting off oxygen to the brain for the southern states....

What will they do - they won't know when to put their clocks forward... in fact, they won't know if they have to put them forward or back... They'll never remember the riddle - spring forward, fall back... and not to mention we don't call autumn fall... they'll never get it... 

Well - at least we'll wake up at the correct time, the sun will still rise... and Queensland will have a new TV show called Border Control... Much like the original one but with more Mexicans getting shot at!


----------



## mrs_davo (Apr 17, 2010)

'what we need to understand here, is that we do not gain an extra hour every day - we are just changing the clocks to make it seem like it.
QLD'rs do not need it , why do we need to go to bed when it is still daylight - but still getting up when it is daylight also - not actually gaining anything are we ????
I HATE DAYLIGHT SAVING....period....


----------



## cris (Apr 18, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> I'll second that motion. Gotta be the quickest way to raise the average IQ in this country



Yeah this country, but we will have to send the qld government down to you mexicans to ensure your IQ is far below our level


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Apr 18, 2010)

believe me being a QLD'r daylight savings is the biggest load of rubbish ever invented, also the biggest waste of time and disruption to daily routine.... if an extra hour of daylight is wanted then do it in winter were it is actually needed so your not going to work at night and getting home at nite in winter... i work 7-5... i would rather it that way if it had to be done.... rather than sundown at 10pm at nite in summer... 
daylight savings does nothing but give you a later sundown, everything still shguts as it would, doesn't stay open or anything like that just cos the sun is up...


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 18, 2010)

Going by all the polls I've seen, I would suggest the majority of Queenslanders are really smart......


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 18, 2010)

Looks like the sensible ones are slightly in the lead.
Daylight saving could spare lives | Sunshine Coast News | Local News in Sunshine Coast | The Sunshine Coast Daily
Queenslanders push for daylight saving trial


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 18, 2010)

i dont want it.there is already extra daylight in summer,so why is it done in summer.it should be done in winter if your that desperate for extra daylight.


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Apr 18, 2010)

*hell no!!!!!!!!!!!! Piss daylight savings off in the other states i perpose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Rather than trying to get us to be like them*


----------



## slim6y (Apr 18, 2010)

Fuscus said:


> Looks like the sensible ones are slightly in the lead.
> Daylight saving could spare lives | Sunshine Coast News | Local News in Sunshine Coast | The Sunshine Coast Daily
> Queenslanders push for daylight saving trial



And just who are those clowns who log onto Premier Bligh's website... In all reality they're Bligh Lovers - I call them a BlighT on society - they're 4000 people who'd lick _candida albicans_ from between Bligh's toes. They're not polling as the 'sensible ones' at all.

The doctors report on the other hand could be sensible - if they'd just link to it instead of media sensationalising it! 

His report states a 30% drop in the first week... 

And the reasons are clear and non-debatable. 

More accidents do occur at dusk... this is true - it's the hardest time of the day to see. Why do you think so many animals go quiet as the sun drifts down behind the shadowy Great Divide?

So there's no debate that if you're coming home at 5pm at dusk you're statistically more likely to be smashed by a car than if you come home at 5pm in the light....

But ironically... The same thing would have occurred statistically just a month later when it is LIGHT at that time anyway!!

So - daylight savings moves the clock forward an hour and saves lives a month earlier...

Yet - the other end of daylight savings sees dusk again at 5pm and hence an increase of deaths on our road...

Not in the slightly bit are the 'sensible' BlighTs in the lead... You'll see a referendum will vote out this nonsense and the water-cooler will be a safe place to discuss your scoring in the weekend not the lack of sleep you've achieved!!!

And I call APS people sensible... and the division here is CLEAR!

Qld'ers do NOT want DST - the votes reflect this - as it appears more Victorians and NSWman have in fact voted than Qld'ers - and we're supposed to be the smart state *cough cough


----------



## caustichumor (Apr 18, 2010)

Don't worry, all those in the south east of the state will get daylight savings soon enough. Given enough time at the helm Bligh will somehow manage to sell the gold coast to NSW....


----------



## Ozzie Python (Apr 18, 2010)

Ramsayi said:


> It's a one hour change twice a year,big deal.The excuses against it are a great laugh though.Body clock out of wack lol.
> 
> I guess no one in Qld does shiftwork or never stays up an hour or so later than usual because it would take them too long to get over it etc


 
so true. who actually has a sleep ritual that can't be broken? if your body can't function with an hour or 2 less sleep you got more problems than sunlight.

i can understand why some people up in north qld don't want it but i can see no problem with it in the southern part of qld.

if it goes to the polls it's got my vote. we are the "sunshine" state.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 18, 2010)

Ozzie Python said:


> so true. who actually has a sleep ritual that can't be broken? if your body can't function with an hour or 2 less sleep you got more problems than sunlight.
> 
> i can understand why some people up in north qld don't want it but i can see no problem with it in the southern part of qld.
> 
> if it goes to the polls it's got my vote. we are the "sunshine" state.



Two things - and not that I don't agree with you - in fact I do... The reality is that studies have shown dangers even with this tiny loss of sleep - hey, I didn't do the study... and personally I don't like daylight savings because it does take me too long to adjust... I find although I get a solid 6- 7 hours sleep pretty much every night... I'd still end up going to bed later and lose 40 or so minutes... I value my 6 - 7 hours now... And personally I'd like to see it stay - which luckily it will - they won't implement DST in FNQ. 

Secondly... We were the sunshine state and the smart state long before we were the DST state!!! 

Sunshine state will remain with EXACTLY the same sunshine hours (on average) per year regardless of DST! 

Good luck with your voting though - either way I think it is tightly contested.


----------



## bundysnake (Apr 18, 2010)

I moved up to QLD from NSW 2 years ago and i don't miss daylight savings one bit.


----------



## Pythonking (Apr 18, 2010)

Ramsayi said:


> Most people only head up north to die...........Qld aint called Gods waiting room for nothing! :lol:


 
Maybe you should all move up here, could make just one big cull


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Apr 18, 2010)

slim6y said:


> Qld'ers do NOT want DST - the votes reflect this - as it appears more Victorians and NSWman have in fact voted than Qld'ers - and we're supposed to be the smart state *cough cough


 

i'm a north QLD'r that lives in the so called THE PLACE TO BE (vic) "and trust me..IT AINT REALLY" and i hate daylight savings... it achieves nothing at all but bodily confusion and drowziness for a couple months then you get used to it to just go through it again... it should be abolished everywere, it's really only the city folk that seem to love it down here anyway so they get the say..., there is only 2 things that keep me down here atm and thats reptiles and animal rules and my fiance but she hates her home state to and can't wait to go to were we both call home


----------



## PhilK (Apr 18, 2010)

No, just because the rest of the country has it doesn't mean we have to adopt it. We're doing fine without it. 

I never find myself complaining about how short the days are in summer. 

The only good thing to come from below the border is the road to Queensland.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 18, 2010)

Dividing a state and dividing a nation... I l o v e it!!!


----------



## The Devil (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm more concerned about the water supplies. Qld as well as most other states have just gone through a prolonged drought.
Summers here are generally HOT and the evaporation rate from our rivers and dams is high. This evaporation will increase with the extra hour of sun.


----------



## tooninoz (Apr 18, 2010)

Being that I'm born in England, raised in Sydney and now exist in Brisbane, I don't really have any allegiances or bias.
I can't remember whether I thought DS was great in Sydney, but I know that it is popular in the UK, and for obvious reasons.

For Qld though? Nope.

Nowt to do with cows and curtains either. Personally, I can't wait for the sun to set and hope for a cooler night. All I'd end up doing is doing the same things at the 'normal' time anyway?! Which defeats the whole purpose and is just disruptive.

DS works in places where there is a cooler climate and daylight is lesser than that of other warmer climes...to my mind.


----------



## tooninoz (Apr 18, 2010)

The Devil said:


> I'm more concerned about the water supplies. Qld as well as most other states have just gone through a prolonged drought.
> Summers here are generally HOT and the evaporation rate from our rivers and dams is high. This evaporation will increase with the extra hour of sun.



Gold.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 18, 2010)

The Devil said:


> I'm more concerned about the water supplies. Qld as well as most other states have just gone through a prolonged drought.
> Summers here are generally HOT and the evaporation rate from our rivers and dams is high. This evaporation will increase with the extra hour of sun.



Don't be so stupid The Devil - that's just ludicrous....

Everyone knows we've had more than enough rain to support the extra hour of sunlight... Hell there was even floods in Brisbane this year!

That was just a silly comment.... But never the less - a smart one


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 18, 2010)

The Devil said:


> I'm more concerned about the water supplies. Qld as well as most other states have just gone through a prolonged drought.
> Summers here are generally HOT and the evaporation rate from our rivers and dams is high. This evaporation will increase with the extra hour of sun.



Ok, am I really dumb?? 
Under DST, we do not have an 'extra' hour of sun......
The time on the clock is simply moved forward :?

Please explain......:lol:


----------



## herptrader (Apr 18, 2010)

Somebody is really dumb!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 18, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> Ok, am I really dumb??
> Under DST, we do not have an 'extra' hour of sun......
> The time on the clock is simply moved forward :?
> 
> Please explain......:lol:



Yes - you're correct on every account here


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 18, 2010)

Gotta remember also that there is an hour less sleep when it comes in and an hour MORE sleep when it changes back.. i dont think anyone has yet mentioned that, it evens out in the long run and an hour less sleep for one night isnt going to impact very much at all. you make it sound as if your life is shortening by an hour.
I know I don't live in Qld anymore, but if i did, i would want daylight savings. its not hard to change a couple of clocks twice a year, it really isnt.


----------



## Basstones (Apr 19, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> Ok, am I really dumb??
> Under DST, we do not have an 'extra' hour of sun......
> The time on the clock is simply moved forward :?
> 
> Please explain......:lol:


----------



## slim6y (Apr 19, 2010)

Nocturnal animals - pythons (for example) will be seen less unless you stay up an hour later - you'll see much less of your precious nocturnals if you allow DST to come in!

Oh - negative after negative after negative....


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 19, 2010)

Have you noticed the spooky correlation between areas of Australia with daylight savings time and the lack of Cane Toads? It's not coincidence, you know? Any state with a large area of toad invasion or the potential to be taken over by toads has a lack of daylight savings!

Maybe daylight savings confuses the toads, which kills them!

Jokes aside, it's actually not coincidental - look at the map, there's a pretty strong correlation between herp populations and daylight savings, not to mention an extremely strong correlation between IQ, standard of living and daylight savings. No coincidence about any of that. Not all of that is cause and affect of course, but some is.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 19, 2010)

Sdaji said:


> Have you noticed the spooky correlation between areas of Australia with daylight savings time and the lack of Cane Toads? It's not coincidence, you know? Any state with a large area of toad invasion or the potential to be taken over by toads has a lack of daylight savings!
> 
> Maybe daylight savings confuses the toads, which kills them!
> 
> Jokes aside, it's actually not coincidental - look at the map, there's a pretty strong correlation between herp populations and daylight savings, not to mention an extremely strong correlation between IQ, standard of living and daylight savings. No coincidence about any of that. Not all of that is cause and affect of course, but some is.



So you have wild populations of rough scaled pythons, green tree pythons, inland taipans.... Yeah, I recall all of those in NSW... I recall wandering down to a beach without a 'ACHTUNG - CROCODILE' warning when I was in NSW - because NO CROCS live there... 

Don't get me started on the FNQ non reptilians... 

FNQ, NT, and WA have a far more diverse amount of wildlife due to the less populated areas - therefore it makes far more sense to see the diversity in the tropics that does not occurr in the sub or temperate regions - hence why Qld, NT and WA will always be the better states and territories...

Hmmmm - if it wasn't for Darwin (coastals) no one would love them!

So what you're saying is - where DST does not exist larger; more diverse populations of herps exist - including toads.

That where DST exist there is also a strong correlation that IQ is lower.

Standard of living may be cheaper, but it is not lower (except maybe NT - but that's a lifestyle thing) in non-DST zones.


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 19, 2010)

I was talking about the global trend, although overall it does work within Australia too.

I think you're confusing negative and positive correlations or something. Both are correlations. Globally and within Australia, places with DST have less reptiles - it's not coincidental, but it's not a cause-effect relationship.

If you're still not sure what I'm getting at, DST isn't used much in equatorial areas (which are also tropical/warmer and have more reptile life, and can support Cane Toads), because there isn't much seasonal difference in day length. The closer you are to the poles the greater the variation and the greater the benefit from DST. It's crazy not to have DST in Brisbane, but wouldn't be a great idea in FNQLD.

For whatever reasons (I won't get into it), standard of living, IQ and westernisation are all greatest in populations between the equator and the poles (not that many people live near the poles). It's not necessarily to say that there is a cause-effect relationship between IQ and DST, but the correlation is there and it's not by chance.

Anyway, more "Oh my god the paint will fade, I'll get tired and the chickens will be confused" and less rational discussion. It's much more fun that way!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh - I understood you... there was no worries about that....

But I'll stand by my 'less nocturnal creature viewing' because of daylight savings - I think that should be the clincher for anyone voting now


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 19, 2010)

slim6y said:


> Oh - I understood you... there was no worries about that....
> 
> But I'll stand by my 'less nocturnal creature viewing' because of daylight savings - I think that should be the clincher for anyone voting now



Yeah, I must admit, avoiding daylight savings does bring herping into a more work-friendly time zone for those having to get up the next morning. I'm not sure if that benefit to 0.0001% of the population outweights the economic, environmental and social benefits to the majority of the population, but it's very difficult for me to argue against you!


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 19, 2010)

slim6y said:


> Oh - I understood you... there was no worries about that....
> 
> But I'll stand by my 'less nocturnal creature viewing' because of daylight savings - I think that should be the clincher for anyone voting now



you make valid points, and i have never faulted your logic mate. but even on this matter i am disagreeing with your oppinion. 
I will now assume a defensive position for the incoming onslaught of FNQ arguments :x 

I will most likely be moving back up to FNQ at some point next year.. dont want to go back to townseville... anyone know of anywhere remote that is in close proximity to a hospital or somewhere else hiring div1 nurses. (40 mins -1hour drive)


----------



## The Devil (Apr 19, 2010)

slim6y said:


> Don't be so stupid The Devil - that's just ludicrous....
> 
> Everyone knows we've had more than enough rain to support the extra hour of sunlight... Hell there was even floods in Brisbane this year!
> 
> That was just a silly comment.... But never the less - a smart one



Yes, we have had lots of rain down here and the dam levels are around 98% so I guess they could support the extra hour of sun for a summer or 2.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 19, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> you make valid points, and i have never faulted your logic mate. but even on this matter i am disagreeing with your oppinion.
> I will now assume a defensive position for the incoming onslaught of FNQ arguments :x
> 
> I will most likely be moving back up to FNQ at some point next year.. dont want to go back to townseville... anyone know of anywhere remote that is in close proximity to a hospital or somewhere else hiring div1 nurses. (40 mins -1hour drive)



Nah brother - I won't argue with you - it's your opinion - and just like belly buttons, we all have one!

However - my opinion stands firm on anti DST - especially for the FNQ - as the closer to the equator sunshine hours experience is adequate enough 

But your opinion is something you're entitled to....

Just in this case you're blatantly WRONG :lol:

As for FNQ - remote - try Hopevale - it's a 'community' it's about 40 minutes from Cooktown it's absolutely stunning scenery - and it's DST free.... Plus there's a real chance of snake bite victims!

What about Weipa?

They're all classed as remote (I believe) - in the eyes of the Tax Man anyway.

Good luck with that - when you come via Cairns - drop us a line we'll meet at a sociable, non-DST hour and perhaps share a cool and crispy beverage in the tropics - then I can tell you to your face that you're wrong


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 19, 2010)

The Devil said:


> Yes, we have had lots of rain down here and the dam levels are around 98% so I guess they could support the extra hour of sun for a summer or 2.



I'm just checking, because now you have me worried... but you do know that there is not actually an extra hour of sunlight don't you? I'm sorry I had to ask that question, but either your sarcasm is imperveous to my BSometer... or I just found my next client 

Slimy, I have considered weipa, but housing is BLOODY expensive. remember, although i look like that rich fella chopper, I am infact a nurse. those desperately underpayed understaffed hardworking public servants who keep the population of the country alive. 
I hope I can find you for that drink in the dark streets of cairns at 7pm... if only there was _one more hour_ of sunlight I might be able to find my way  
I'll have a look at hopevale mate, thanks for the heads up. look forward to seeing you (if its not too dark)


----------



## The Devil (Apr 20, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> I'm just checking, because now you have me worried... but you do know that there is not actually an extra hour of sunlight don't you? I'm sorry I had to ask that question, but either your sarcasm is imperveous to my BSometer... or I just found my next client
> 
> You're kidding, fair dinkum, we don't actually get an extra hour of sunlight!!!!!!!!
> Well stone the crows, if that's true why is it called daylight saving???????


----------



## Jason2 (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't get it, about half the state are screaming for summer time and the other half are chanting the new religion, global warming......Now don't they go hand in hand, maybe if there wasn't such a thing as daylight saving global warming would disappear..


----------

